# 2013 Cruze no start (unless the car is rocked)



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

That is strange, and seems to indicate a loose connection of some sort. 

Sometimes the starter gets a dead spot and tapping on it will make it work again temporarily. Usually would take more than rocking the car to do this though. 

I would start by checking connections on battery and starter cables.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ever seen a "shift to park" message from it? It won't start when moved to neutral before rocking it?


----------



## Doc. (Feb 8, 2021)

No. There appears to be no warning lights or code's. But once it gets a little rock it starts on its on (key in ignition in on position). 
Checked all cable's and everything seems tight, and corrosion free.


----------



## Doc. (Feb 8, 2021)

TDCruze said:


> That is strange, and seems to indicate a loose connection of some sort.
> 
> Sometimes the starter gets a dead spot and tapping on it will make it work again temporarily. Usually would take more than rocking the car to do this though.
> 
> I would start by checking connections on battery and starter cables.


Cable's and connections are good at this point.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Doc. said:


> Cable's and connections are good at this point.


Could be a neutral safety switch issue.
Does the starter click with the key or just nothing happens?


----------



## Doc. (Feb 8, 2021)

No click at all. All light's and accessories work however.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Doc. said:


> No click at all. All light's and accessories work however.


I think the neutral safety switch would give a warning on the dic to shift it to park or neutral. Maybe check the starter relay in the engine fusebox. Swap it for another if anyothers are the same.


----------

